# Buying a Bessacarr E625 XReg



## caldyman

Considering purchasing a Bessacarr E625 XReg with approx 29000 milles on the clock , Dealer is asking £25995.00 for it.
Can anyone advise on what they are like , are they a good motorhome , are they reliable , and do they retain value. Anything that i should be aware of.
Is the asking price about right , or what is the book price for such a vehicle.
Any advice would be most grateful.

Thanks

John


----------



## Steptoe

Hi John,

I purchased my 1998 625 about a year ago with 36K miles and paid £24K for it so I guess yours is very good value by comparison.

I settled on the model because the layout is exactly what I wanted, it was a choice between the Bessacarr or the Roadstar 620, but I felt the Bessie had the edge on internal build quality.

One annoyance which I thought I would get used to but haven’t is the use of a wheel arch bathroom moulding in the centre position, it intrudes on the standing room which is limited at best. However with a later model you may find this has been corrected.

Another disappointment was the lack of underseal on what was a top of the range model. Again you may find the model you are looking at improved in this respect, I spent an uncomfortable day with 10 litres of Waxoyl to correct the situation.

On the plus side I consider the body and roof construction to be first class, an important consideration after my experience with the previous Highwayman.

Mine has the basic 2.5TD engine and so far has been faultless, if you have any specific queries I would be pleased to answer them


----------



## rida

Hi, i have recently purchased a 625, i problem with the waste water pipework, on the drivers side so waste from the shower/basin i have a grey waste pipe hanging down with a trap on the bottom and then on top of the chassis i have a grey waste pipe going rearward, my dilemma is i have a gap between the two pipes and wonder what is missing. Is it just pipe work or is a drain valve/tap set up. I would appreciate any assistance or some photo's of the area to assist me. I am keeping an eye out locally to see if i can spot a 625 and of course with permission have a look underneath. Regards Rick


----------



## EJB

Another resurrected 10 year old thread....Welcome....but best to start a new thread!


----------



## EJB

Another 10 year old resurrected thread...Welcome.... but best to start a new thread.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rida said:


> Hi, i have recently purchased a 625, i problem with the waste water pipework, on the drivers side so waste from the shower/basin i have a grey waste pipe hanging down with a trap on the bottom and then on top of the chassis i have a grey waste pipe going rearward, my dilemma is i have a gap between the two pipes and wonder what is missing. Is it just pipe work or is a drain valve/tap set up. I would appreciate any assistance or some photo's of the area to assist me. I am keeping an eye out locally to see if i can spot a 625 and of course with permission have a look underneath. Regards Rick


Hi Rick and welcome to MHF, it might be worth you posting pictures of your pipes for us to see as systems do tend to be similar and we may be able to spot the problem for you a little quicker.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

EJB said:


> Another resurrected 10 year old thread....Welcome....but best to start a new thread!


Don't see a problem with resurrected threads Ted, as it shows the potential new member has had a look to see if there was a cure rather than bother anyone, which I quite like, as opposed to some who join and just ask with little or no info on the actual problem.

I have no problem being bothered by new members though


----------

